# Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?



## Fishhunter2908 (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin, 
kommen aus NRW und wollten nächstes Wochenende nach Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln.
Es wäre das erste Mal, dass wir an der Ostsee bzw. auf Fehmarn unser Glück  versuchen (bisher immer nur Nordsee), daher hoffen wir auf ein paar hilfreiche Tipps der Profis unter euch, was Fangplätze auf der Insel, fängige Köder und benötigtes Gerät angeht!

Hauptsächlich wollen wir natürlich auf Dorsch und Plattfisch, kennt jemand da schöne Plätze an denen in den letzten Tagen gut gefangen wurde (gerne auch mit gps Koordinaten) und vor allen Dingen wie sind derzeit die Bedingungen- läuft es gut?

Welche Köder sollte man verwenden?
Ich habe schon viel über das Wattwurmplümpern gehört, die Frage ist nun, wo und wie kann man das auf der Insel machen und ist es erfolgversprechend ?

Gibt es gute Angelläden auf der Insel, die am Samstag noch bis Abends geöffnet haben?

Außer vier Brandungsruten, Rutenhalter  und Rollen  haben wir bis jetzt nur wenig an Zubehör-welche Vorfächer und Utensilien benötigen wir noch?

Und lohnt es sich derzeit auch mal die Spinnrute ins Wasser zu halten 


Für hilfreiche Tipps zu den zahlreichen Fragen vielen Dank im Voraus!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Reisender (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Moin,

Also du fährst in Heiligenhafen ab und steuerst den Hafen an !! 
Da ist Baltic....da gehst du rein und fragst nach Platte, das ist einer der dir mehr Tips gibt wie du brauchst !!

Und vorallen sind die Aktuell und garantiert frisch wie Fisch !!
Gleichzeitig kaufst du da auch noch das was du brauchst, denn Platte arbeitet da und sagt dir was du noch so brauchst !!

Einfacher geht es nicht denke ich !!

Solltest dup robleme haben, dann schreib deine Nummer per PN, und ich sage dir wie du ihn erreichst !!:m:m


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Hallo Fishhunter,

wenn du schnell bist und dir die Sachen heute aussuchst und bestellst, dann kann ich dir den Brandungsangelshop empfehlen.

Da bekommt man meiner Meinung nach sehr viel, von dem was zum Brandungsangeln benötigt wird.

Auch die Preise sind annehmbar.

Der Händler an der Küste nimmt doch auch mal gerne den Touristenzuschlag.

Allerdings sehe ich immer zu, dass neben den Würmern auch andere Dinge vor Ort gekauft werden.
Wäre sonst unfair.

Der Brandungsangeshop.de liefert sehr schnell.

Vor meinem letzten Dänemarkurlaub habe ich noch spontan 2 Ruten da bestellt.

Waren am übernächsten Tag bei mir. Und das bei Überlänge des Paketes.


Mit dem Jan Herrman kan man auch das telefonisch schnell abklären.

Der hat auch das Buch über Fehmarn und über das Brandungsangeln allgemein angeht.

Über das Fehmarnbuch habe ich tolle Plätze mit exakten Beschreibungen gefunden.

Sind 9,95 EUR die sehr gut investiert sind.

Falls sonst noch Fragen sind, immer raus damit.

Hier im Board sind noch echte Profis.

Die melden sich wahrscheinlich nach der Arbeit noch zu Wort.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## MINIBUBI (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Hy Fischhunter
Meine Vorgänger haben eigendlich alles Gesagt.
Angelläden gibt es auch auf der Insel und die haben lange auf.
Mein Tipp! Wattwürmer nicht auf Vorrat kaufen.
nach zwei Tagen sind die Trotz aller guten Tipps nicht mehr zugebrauchen.
Zum selber Plümpern am Besten nach Norden zum Grüner Brink.Da iost das Wasser sehr
Flach und mann kann auch Graben.
Platten Fängt mann am besten an der Nord und West Küste.
Die Ostküste ist für Dorsch zu empfehlen.Im sund ist beides Anzutreffen.Auch Viele Angelfreunde.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Peter 25 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Hallo Fishhunter

ich kann Reisender nur Beipflichten, noch ein Tipp das Buch
der Angelführer Fehmarn von der Rapsbande (Sorry soll keine
Werbung sein ) fahre schon 30 Jahre nach Fehmarn meine 
Top sind Altenteil und Teichhof im norden oder Wulfen im 
süden. Wünsche viel glück 

                    Gruß Peter 25 #h


----------



## baltic25 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Also du fährst in Heiligenhafen ab und steuerst den Hafen an !!
> Da ist Baltic....da gehst du rein und fragst nach Platte, das ist einer der dir mehr Tips gibt wie du brauchst !!
> ...


 
Warum schickst du ihn nach Heiligenhafen wenn er nach Fehmarn fährt|kopfkrat auf Fehmarn gibt es drei Läden die mir spontan einfallen.....und nur wegen Platte nach HH;+ ,vieleicht arbeitet er ja schon wieder im nächsten Laden:vik:....das geht bei ihm immer sehr schnell:q...und ausserdem bekommst du in allen Läden Tip´s und Ratschläge....und verkaufen wollen sie dir auch alle was.....also ich würde nach Fehmarn in einen Laden gehen,wenn ich dort Untergebracht bin und dort Angeln will...

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Reisender (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



baltic25 schrieb:


> Warum schickst du ihn nach Heiligenhafen wenn er nach Fehmarn fährt|kopfkrat auf Fehmarn gibt es drei Läden die mir spontan einfallen.....und nur wegen Platte nach HH;+ ,vieleicht arbeitet er ja schon wieder im nächsten Laden:vik:....das geht bei ihm immer sehr schnell:q...und ausserdem bekommst du in allen Läden Tip´s und Ratschläge....und verkaufen wollen sie dir auch alle was.....also ich würde nach Fehmarn in einen Laden gehen,wenn ich dort Untergebracht bin und dort Angeln will...
> 
> Gruß
> Baltic25



Ob es bei Platte schnell oder langsam geht solltest du Platte überlassen oder zumindest die hintergünde kennen !! Oder einfach mal ruhig sein.....und solltest du mit ihm ein Problem haben, dann geh ihn doch mal besuchen und sag ihn das doch ins Gesicht....Und dein Viktory Zeichen kannst du dir an den Hut stecken.......

Und wem ich wo hin schicke das überlasse bitte mir, denn ich empfehle nach meiner Meinung und nicht deiner !! Und da ich Platte schon sehr lange kenne empfehle ich ihn nun mal mit bestem Gewissen !! Und das es auf Fehmarn auch Läden gibt ist mir nicht ganz unbekannt, denn schließlich kenne ich die Insel auch schon seit 35 Jahren !! 

Und Heiligenhafen liegt ja wohl auf dem Weg auf die Insel, und ist in keinster weiße kein großer umweg !! 

Und was du tun würdest, ist bestimmt schnuppe, denn er möchte Tips haben .......und die habe ich ihn mit bestem Gewissen gegeben !!
Und damit kann er für sich auch selber entscheiden ob er diesen Tip annimmt oder nicht !!

Petri !!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ob es bei Platte schnell oder langsam geht solltest du Platte überlassen oder zumindest die hintergünde kennen !! Oder einfach mal ruhig sein....


 |good:.............#6


----------



## Christian0815 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ob es bei Platte schnell oder langsam geht solltest du Platte überlassen oder zumindest die hintergünde kennen !! Oder einfach mal ruhig sein.....und solltest du mit ihm ein Problem haben, dann geh ihn doch mal besuchen und sag ihn das doch ins Gesicht....Und dein Viktory Zeichen kannst du dir an den Hut stecken.......
> 
> Und wem ich wo hin schicke das überlasse bitte mir, denn ich empfehle nach meiner Meinung und nicht deiner !! Und da ich Platte schon sehr lange kenne empfehle ich ihn nun mal mit bestem Gewissen !! Und das es auf Fehmarn auch Läden gibt ist mir nicht ganz unbekannt, denn schließlich kenne ich die Insel auch schon seit 35 Jahren !!
> 
> ...




:v|abgelehnDer Ton macht die Musik....da war doch mal was im Kutterbord!!!!


----------



## sascha1711 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Und genau aus diesem Grund bin ich hier nur selten im Forum..............bla bla bla. Kann man sich nicht vernünftig unterhalten????????????? Wir sind doch alles nur Angler. Wir hier von der Küste wurden nach Tipps gefragt und nicht nach irgendwelchem Gerödel.......!
So und nun an die NRW meine letzten Meldungen sind recht vielversprechend. Ich war nun die letzten Wochen  oft los und konnte maßige Dorsche und Platten verhaften....wie es schon beschrieben war, sind momentan die Hotspots Altenteil und Teichof. Dieses kann sich allerdings immer schnell ändern. Wichtig ist das ihr die Windverhätnisse der vorherigen Tage im Auge behaltet-(wo wird Futter aufgespült). Entscheidet das am besten spontan wo ihr hinfahrt. Zu den Vorfächern kann ich euch nicht viel sagen da ich meine selber bastel, meine besten Erfahrungen habe ich wie jedes Jahr- im Hellen leuchtend gelb( gut für platte) und ab der Dämmerung würde ich  Rot empfehlen(gut für Dorsch). Momentan werden aber auch noch reichlich Dorsche von U38 gefangen lasst euch also nicht ärgern und nehmt euch reichlich Wattis mit..........:m Gruß vom Meeresteam Dorschhunter#h


----------



## Reisender (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



sascha1711 schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem Grund bin ich hier nur selten im Forum..............bla bla bla. Kann man sich nicht vernünftig unterhalten????????????? Wir sind doch alles nur Angler. Wir hier von der Küste wurden nach Tipps gefragt und nicht nach irgendwelchem Gerödel.......!
> So und nun an die NRW meine letzten Meldungen sind recht vielversprechend. Ich war nun die letzten Wochen  oft los und konnte maßige Dorsche und Platten verhaften....wie es schon beschrieben war, sind momentan die Hotspots Altenteil und Teichof. Dieses kann sich allerdings immer schnell ändern. Wichtig ist das ihr die Windverhätnisse der vorherigen Tage im Auge behaltet-(wo wird Futter aufgespült). Entscheidet das am besten spontan wo ihr hinfahrt. Zu den Vorfächern kann ich euch nicht viel sagen da ich meine selber bastel, meine besten Erfahrungen habe ich wie jedes Jahr- im Hellen leuchtend gelb( gut für platte) und ab der Dämmerung würde ich  Rot empfehlen(gut für Dorsch). Momentan werden aber auch noch reichlich Dorsche von U38 gefangen lasst euch also nicht ärgern und nehmt euch reichlich Wattis mit..........:m Gruß vom Meeresteam Dorschhunter#h




Tschuldigung wollte kein ärger machen, aber ich habe ihn einen Tip gegeben, und zwar einen, der ihn ja auch weiter bringen könnte !! Da auch viele Angler ihre fänge da erzählen und preis geben wo sie waren !! Und somit auch mit was sie gefangen haben und in welchen Tiefen und Stränden !! Und wenn das Wetter mit spielt könnte ich ihn vielleicht auch noch eine Bootstour anbieten !!

Ich mag nur nicht das man hier einen angreift der es nicht verdient hat !!


----------



## heedfeld fischer (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

moin @ all ,

brandungsangeln auf fehmarn .....

wenn ich nur nicht so weit fahren müsste !

war bis dato nur dort auf dem kite- board unterwegs

also, los an die 120 g krallenbleie und ap an die platten ;-)

werde nächstes jahr erst wieder meine muscheln knacken .


petri


----------



## Reisender (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

@Fishunter2908

Wenn du gerne möchtest, könnte ich dir noch eine ausfahrt mit einem 12 Meter Boot ermöglichen. Hier kannst du mit Freund und oder Familie eine Tour machen !! Dorsche oder Platte, das ist dein Wunsch......und viel spaß mit allem !! Und bestimmt bekommt Ihr auch noch einige Tips und Tricks dazu !!


----------



## HeinMück (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Tach 

So nu mal richtig.
Wenn schon Baltic Kölln genannt wird dann auch Kott und Fehmarn Tackle nicht vergessen. Wobei mein Tipp auf letzteres Geschäft fällt. Die Jungs haben es echt drauf und wenn Du ein bisschen auf die hörst wo bei welcher Witterung der Fisch steht, dann sollte es positiv für Dich ausgehen. Die Wattis musst Du im Moment bei allen vorbestellen, sonst schauts schlecht aus.
Spinnen kannst Du gut. Hab erst Sonntag eine schöne MeFo landen können. ( Leider sind einige braune unterwegs, muss der letzte Nordsturm runter getrieben haben ) Bei nord/nordwest Wind ist Klausdorf oder Marienleuchte gut. ( Waathosen nicht vergessen ) Bei Südwind Teichhof und Altenteil. 
Grüße von der Insel Hein


----------



## baltic25 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



HeinMück schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> So nu mal richtig.
> Wenn schon Baltic Kölln genannt wird dann auch Kott und Fehmarn Tackle nicht vergessen. Wobei mein Tipp auf letzteres Geschäft fällt. Die Jungs haben es echt drauf und wenn Du ein bisschen auf die hörst wo bei welcher Witterung der Fisch steht, dann sollte es positiv für Dich ausgehen. Die Wattis musst Du im Moment bei allen vorbestellen, sonst schauts schlecht aus.
> ...


 
|good:
Nichts anderes meinte ich mit meinem Posting....aber wie gesagt...der Ton macht die Musik....manche lernen es aber eben nicht und sind immer auf "krakel" aus ,wie wir hier bei uns sagen....

PS
das Victorizeichen mach ich dann, wenn ich es möchte und nicht ,wenn andere es sehen wollen...ok!!!

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## Reisender (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

@HeinMück

Wann warst du denn in dem Laden vom F.T ?? War vielleicht der Platte noch da? Oder hast du was bekommen um das hier zu schreiben ??....

Ich bin mir sicher, das die Mods mal nachsehen können wer du bist und dich auch als Fake erkennen können....denn ich muß doch lachen wenn ich dein Post hier sehe als User !! Ein (1) Beitrag und dann noch mit Nachdruck...!!|supergri|supergri


@Baltic25

Du kannst gerne dein Viktoryzeichen machen wo du möchtest, aber nicht hinter einem satz der eine Person schadet oder beleidigt. Ich kenne wenige Leute die so Kompetent sind wie Platte!!



@Mods

Ich habe hier ein Tip gegeben, und nun wollen einige auf der Welle reiten die es nicht können !! Daher bitte ich um Überprüfung des HeinMück !!

Sollte ich gegen die Regeln des ABs verstoßen haben, entschuldige ich mich dafür !!

Nur möchte ich nicht, dass eine Person, egal wer schlecht gemacht wird, sich hier herabwürdigend äußern kann, oder das sich hier Shops Leute suchen die für sie sprechen !!#d#d


----------



## Klaus S. (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Geht angeln :m

Man oh man... ich habe Platte nie im Laden kennen gelernt aber kenne ihn vom AB und anderen Foren. Ich kenne ihn auch als sehr kompetenten Mann wenns ums Meeresfischen geht. 

Klar ist Heilligenhafen nicht Fehmarn aber man kommt unweigerlich dran vorbei. 

Auf Fehmarn selbst gibts bestimmt auch gute Tipps von kompetenten Leuten. Von Fehmarn-Tackle hab ich bisher auch nur positives gehört und gelesen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Moin,
einen Tipp habe ich noch:

Kaufe dir keine Würmer bei Kott, so besch....eurert es sich anhört! Die Wattis dort sind extrem klein, abgemagert und schlapp |gr:

Habe mir dort schon öfters in letzter Zeit welche gekauft, weil ich Dummie zu wenig vorbestellt habe in den anderen Läden.

Ob du zu Fehmarn Tackle oder Baltic Kölln für Wattis gehst ist egal, die haben beide den gleichen Lieferanten!

Aber bei Baltic ist besonders bei den Verkäuferinnen die da oft sind ist nix mit Tipps und Hilfe, dafür wirst du wenns um Kleidung geht top beraten :q

Bei Fehmarn Tackle bekommst du mehr Brandungskleinkram und auch die Tipps. #6


Zu Thorsten sage ich nur, dass es sich auf jeden Fall lohnt bei ihm vorbeizukommen, kein anderer wird dir alle Fragen auf einmal beantworten können. 

Jaja, als Thorsten und Gabi noch zusammen in dem gleichem Laden waren, war alles viel besser |rolleyes  (mal davon abgesehen, dass es wenig an Mefo Tackle gab )


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## tobiiger (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Moin,moin,
also Würmer meiner meinung nach die Besten in Heiligenhafen bei Baltic,waren bis dato immer frisch und schön fett.Wir bestellen immer so 75 Stk pro Person.
Allerdings sind die Teile nicht ganz billig,20 Cent pro Watti.Allerdings ist selber suchen für mich keine alternative,da es einfach zu lange dauert,bis man seine Stückzahl voll hat.
Wo es zur Zeit gut läuft,kann wie schon öfter erwähnt unterschiedlich sein.
Dazu mein Tipp: Immer den Wind von vorne!!!!Und da Fehmarn ne Insel ist,geht das immer.
Am Sa,30.10. soll bis zur heutigen Vorhersage (windfinder) Südwind um 5 bft herschen.Das heisst also irgendwo an den Sund stellen,ab Belitzwerft und dann Richtung Miramar/Wulfen.Es gibt dort schöne Buhnen die man gut mit zwei Personen befischen kann.
Falls euch der Wind zu stark ist,dann kann ich euch auch Altenteil und Teichof empfehlen.
Zur Montage kann man einiges sagen,aber vielleicht könnt Ihr Eure Nordsee Montagen nutzen,ansonsten halt einige kaufen.Da würd ich aber nicht gleich die teuren nehmen,die etwas preisgünstigeren sollten es auch tun.bei mir haben sich in der Dunkelheit selbstleuchtende Perlen bewährt.Einfach vor dem Auswerfen kurz mit der Taschenlampe "aufladen".Hält zwar nicht lange aber ne gewisse Zeit schon.
Vielleicht noch ein Tipp zum Auswerfeniele Angler geben immer full pull und kloppen Ihre Montagen so weit es geht raus.Aber steht der Wind voll am Strand und es herrscht ne schöne Brandung,dann stehen die Fische mitunter auch schon in der ersten Rinne zwischen 20-50m.Einfach mal versuchen.
Zwei Kumpels von mirwaren letztes We auch los,zwar nicht Fehmarn,sondern Bliesdorf,war nicht so doll,viele Untermasige
aber das ist momentan auch auf Fehmarn so.
So,hoffe Du kannst was damit anfangen.
Gruss tobiiger


----------



## Fishhunter2908 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Nachdem sich der Streit zwischen einigen Kollegen von euch endlich beruhigt hat, stellen sich langsam gute Tipps ein!
Danke#6


----------



## Reisender (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Wir streiten nicht, wir unterhalten uns nur Hitzig |wavey:

Aber hier mal noch ein Tip für Platte für dich !!

Man besorgt sich ein bis zwei Kilo Muscheln bei seinem Fischhändler und bewart diese in einem alten Kohlesack auf. Bitte darauf achten das die Muscheln Kühl und Feucht liegen, aber niemals Frost ausgesetzt sind.

Entweder man entnimmt sich zum Fischen einige Muscheln, oder man nimmt den ganzen Sack mit. Hier ist der Vorteil, dass man die Muscheln im Sack schön ins Wasser legen kann. 

Man beginnt die Muscheln dann zu öffnen und das Fleisch rauszuschälen, dass Harrnetz ist im Prinzip aus sehr dünnem Monogeflecht, es gibt verschiedene Maschenweiten, man sollte ein sehr feines nehmen und wenn man nur grobe bekommt, muss man es doppelt oder dreifach übereinander legen.

Wenn man nicht all zu weit Werfen muss reicht es eine kleine Kugel zu machen und diese auf dem Haken zu stecken. Bei weiteren Würfen werden einfach ein stück Harrnetz mehr benutzt und diese um das Hakenauge gewickelt. 

Vom Kutter oder klein Boot soll das auch sehr gut gehen, da werden allerdings die Kugeln größer gemacht um die Kinderstube zu schonen. Der erfolg dieser Methode ist wohl der Intensive Geruch des Muschelfleisches. Der sich im Wasser gut verteil und so seine Lockwirkung voll entfalten kann. 

Um Ärger aus dem weg zu gehen, sollte man einen Kaufbeleg der Muscheln bei sich führen, denn wenn es zur einer Kontrolle kommt, könnt ihr nachweisen das ihr die Muscheln nicht so einfach der See entnommen habt sondern sie Gekauft habt.

Über fang erfolge würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr sie hier mal mit einstellt, auch weitere Tips geben könnt zum Platte fischen, oder welche für das Dorsche fischen vom Land oder vom Boot/Kutter aus.


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Man kann das Muschelfleisch auch in olle Damenstrümpfe/Strumpfhosen an den Haken tüdeln. Frag mich nun aber nicht wo man die ollen Damenstrümpfe/Strumpfhosen her bekommt. Müssen getragene sein.... neue gehen nicht :m

Ich wußte gar nicht das es noch Frauen gibt die Strumpfhosen tragen... naja, bis ich eines besseren belehrt wurde. Dachte erst die Olle wäre noch Jungfrau... hmmm... war doch nur die Strumpfhose.


----------



## Nordlicht (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



Fishhunter2908 schrieb:


> Nachdem sich der Streit zwischen einigen Kollegen von euch endlich beruhigt hat, stellen sich langsam gute Tipps ein!
> Danke#6



Dann lass uns doch auch mal mit einem Bericht wissen wie es war, denn das AB lebt ja vom geben und nehmen


----------



## HeinMück (2. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

@ Reisender 
Danke das Du so offen schreibst. Ich hatte gehofft hier mal mit normalen Menschen Erfahrungsaustausch auf gehobenem Level zu betreiben. Aber wie in allen anderen Foren ist dies hier auch nicht möglich. Hiermit mein zweiter und letzter Beitrag.PS: Fake ganz sicher nicht. Echt? Ja zu 100 % Ich werde hier weiter lesen und mich über solch belustigenden Ausschweifungen Deinerseits amüsieren. 

An die Mods : Sorry für die Umstände


----------



## peter II (3. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

wie war den nun eigentlich das  Brandungsangeln?!#d


----------



## Fishhunter2908 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

@ Reisender:

Danke für die guten Tipps!

Bei Baltic angekommen, machten wir uns sofort auf die Suche nach Brandungsvorfächern etc. und auf die Frage wo der Fachmann Platte denn sei, sagte man uns nur : *" Platte der alte Who-Rain-Zone ist nicht mehr unter uns".* 

Was auch immer das heißen mag?|bigeyes
Naja jedenfalls haben wir auch gute Tipps von einem anderen Baltic Mitarbeiter bekommen.

Ein Sportsfreund den wir dann kurze Zeit später am Imbiss kennen lernten, hatte wohl schon langjährige Erfahrung mit dem Brandungsangeln und gab uns noch den Gehimtipp mit auf den Weg, den Dorschen von 15-25 cm 3-4 Knicklichter in den Arsch zu schieben und sie anschließend als Köderfisch zu benutzen.Er hat wohl seit Jahren Erfolg damit.

Kroatische mitbürger die 600 m weiter ihren Fanglplatz hatten, folgeten wohl seinem Tipp und praktizierten diese für uns ungewöhnliche Angelmethode und hatten wohl durchschlagenden Erfolg damit.

Sie sagten uns, sie hätten schon 3 Meerforellen damit gefangen. Zwei silberne und eine braune.
Die silbernen schmeißen sie aber wohl immer wieder rein und behalten nur die braunen#d, da sie ihnen besser schmecken.



Wir hatten allerdings nur Dorsche mit einer Größe von etwa 40-50 cm und auch die Knicklichter waren bei uns aus allerdings, hatte ein Kollege wenigstens eine große wasserfeste Maglite dabei!

Gruß


----------



## Platte (6. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



Fishhunter2908 schrieb:


> @ Reisender:
> 
> Danke für die guten Tipps!
> 
> ...


 
Nett nett nett wie ihr Euch alle den Kopf über mich zerbrecht #h
Bin über Winter nur geringfügig beschäftigt. Erst ab März wieder Vollzeit:m


----------



## peterle09 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Hallo Leute.
    Bin am 10-ten und 11-ten auf Fehmarn. Will auch den Wurm mal baden lasen(ohne Knicklicht ).|supergri
  Habe hier einige gute Tipps gelesen. Eins hätte ich aber noch gewusst. Wo soll ich hin?#c
  Wind soll aus nord/ost/ost kommen.
  Gruß an Alle.|wavey:


----------



## Peter 25 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Hallo peterle09

Ich würde bei Nord-Ost-West Winden Altenteil-Teichhof-oder Niobe fahren der Wind
würde ja ein wenig von der Seite kommen, aber das würde ich in kauf nehmen . Es 
gibt noch eine Alternative--Marienleuchte doch dort sind sehr viele Steine.
Wünsche viel glück.

               Gruß   Peter 25


----------



## peterle09 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Danke Peter25
Jetzt habe ich bei Wetter.com gelesen am 10-ten soll es Nordwestwind geben*. *Am 11-ten Nordostwind.

Wie ist es, grundsätzlich gegen den Wind? Ist es richtig?;+


----------



## Peter 25 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Danke Peter25
> Jetzt habe ich bei Wetter.com gelesen am 10-ten soll es Nordwestwind geben*. *Am 11-ten Nordostwind.
> 
> Wie ist es, grundsätzlich gegen den Wind? Ist es richtig?;+


 

  peterle09

gegen den Wind ist immer GUT ich habe die Besten Erfahrungen bei 4-5 gemacht du kannst ja Krallenblei einsetzen,solange du kein Kraut hast ist alles Ok, und bei den
Stellen die ich dir geschrieben habe ist viel Sand man sollte
meinen es gibt dort kein Dorsch dann kann ich dir das 
gegenteil beweisen aber die Erfahrung muss jeder für sich
machen. 

         Gruß   Peter 25


----------



## Nordlicht (8. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Danke Peter25
> Jetzt habe ich bei Wetter.com gelesen am 10-ten soll es Nordwestwind geben*. *Am 11-ten Nordostwind.
> 
> Wie ist es, grundsätzlich gegen den Wind? Ist es richtig?;+



Ist richtig, hat ja auch den Namen Brandungsangeln und nicht Windvonhintenangeln


----------



## peterle09 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ist richtig, hat ja auch den Namen Brandungsangeln und nicht Windvonhintenangeln



:q Richtig !!!!!!!:q


----------



## peterle09 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Fehmarn am 30.Okt, wer hat gute Tipps und Tricks?*

Morgen geht es los. 

Ich bin ja echt gespannt.|bigeyes#6


----------

